# Paco Jet Help



## bluechefk (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all -

I'm just about to start a new job for a restaurant that ONLY uses a Paco Jet for their ice creams & sorbets. Although I've always wanted to, I've never used a PJet before, and am looking for any/all advice, tips, recipes, etc. that I can find.  I do have a copy of the Migoya "Frozen Desserts" book, and am finding that very helpful, but am still open to any and all suggestions. Can anyone recommend books or websites with tips & recipes, or offer any tips/advice they've learned from using a PJet themselves?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a thought,

There are many recipes on the site itself.

http://www.pacojet.com/en/recipes/index.php

I was on youtube last night looking at this machine and what it can do and its fascinating.

Petals.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Add a sheet of geletain to your sorbet it will help it hold better and have a nicer mouth feel. do not over mix your ice creams its like over whipping your whip cream and turning it to butter so you can sub in some milk to make it through more turns in the paco. I have some experience the restaurant im in has the same style i love using it the more im learning it and the more you understand it you can learn new pures and tons of other things  play with it experiment!


----------

